# Wiring Question. 2500Hd



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got a 2009 Chevy 2500 need to run or hook up a charge wire for the battery on my TT. Are these prewired or not? If so where do I hook it up and what do I all need todo? Thanks for the help.....


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Rmk2001800 said:


> Just got a 2009 Chevy 2500 need to run or hook up a charge wire for the battery on my TT. Are these prewired or not? If so where do I hook it up and what do I all need todo? Thanks for the help.....


They are prewired, it just takes a little work to make it operational. 
Use the attached document. I had to do this on my 2008 Chevy Suburban 2500. It only took about 45 mins to complete. Works perfect now.


----------



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

joeymac said:


> Just got a 2009 Chevy 2500 need to run or hook up a charge wire for the battery on my TT. Are these prewired or not? If so where do I hook it up and what do I all need todo? Thanks for the help.....


They are prewired, it just takes a little work to make it operational. 
Use the attached document. I had to do this on my 2008 Chevy Suburban 2500. It only took about 45 mins to complete. Works perfect now.
[/quote]

It ale
Ready had the break control so I'm guessing I can skip a lot of the steps. So it's not more then hooking up the hot wires and buying a couple fuses?


----------



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rmk2001800 said:


> Just got a 2009 Chevy 2500 need to run or hook up a charge wire for the battery on my TT. Are these prewired or not? If so where do I hook it up and what do I all need todo? Thanks for the help.....


They are prewired, it just takes a little work to make it operational. 
Use the attached document. I had to do this on my 2008 Chevy Suburban 2500. It only took about 45 mins to complete. Works perfect now.
[/quote]

It ale
Ready had the break control so I'm guessing I can skip a lot of the steps. So it's not more then hooking up the hot wires and buying a couple fuses?
[/quote]

Or would all be hooked up all ready since it has a factory brake controller in it?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

If it has the trailering option and the factory brake controller, I expect it's all ready to go.

My 2010 van came with the trailering package. It didn't include a brake control, but had the wires ready under the dash. The hot wire was already hooked up under the hood, so all I had to do was hook-up the four wires to the brake controller, and I was done.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

See the videos at etrailer.com Not sure if this applies with the HD or not. When I did mine the new fuse was hard to find at the local auto parts stores and was expensive.

My link

My link2


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Make sure the fuse is installed for accessory charging. My 1500 didn't have it installed. I don't think it comes that way from the factory. My new 2500 did have it installed but that could be because it came with the brake controller factory integrated.

Tena


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

funbikerchick said:


> Make sure the fuse is installed for accessory charging. My 1500 didn't have it installed. I don't think it comes that way from the factory. My new 2500 did have it installed but that could be because it came with the brake controller factory integrated.
> 
> Tena


I bought my 2007 2500HD new and it had the brake controller harness AND the necessary fuse for towed-vehicle battery charging packaged together in the glove box. I still bought the brake controller harness from Prodigy when I ordered my controller, because it was just a matter of "plug and play," whereas the factory harness would have required me to make all the wiring connections.

The fuse just goes in the charging circuit space on the fuse panel to make it "live."

Mike


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

I purchased a 2005 2500HD and installed the brake control myself. With the correct wires all I had to do was plug it in under the dash. Later there was not a connection to the trailer so my dealer put the correct fuses in the pannel on the left fender well under the hoof. This made the connection for the 12 Volt to the trailer. I did not have to make any wire changes.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Should be plug and play

Also you can get all wiring information at http://www.gmupfitter.com

2009 Silverado electrical manual = http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2007_BB/LD%202009_CK%20Truck%20Electrical%20112311.pdf


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> See the videos at etrailer.com Not sure if this applies with the HD or not. When I did mine the new fuse was hard to find at the local auto parts stores and was expensive.
> 
> My link
> 
> My link2


I for one, did not appreciate the X rated videos available on your (My Link2) on additional pages on the youtube. I think this Link should be removed. If this is some of the items available on this (outbakers) website I will not be using it in the future. I feel this is a family website and should be treated as such.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Hummingbird4 said:


> See the videos at etrailer.com Not sure if this applies with the HD or not. When I did mine the new fuse was hard to find at the local auto parts stores and was expensive.
> 
> My link
> 
> My link2


I for one, did not appreciate the X rated videos available on your (My Link2) on additional pages on the youtube. I think this Link should be removed. If this is some of the items available on this (outbakers) website I will not be using it in the future. I feel this is a family website and should be treated as such.
[/quote]

I didn't get any X rated when I went to that link....


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

for some reason...posted twice...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Hummingbird4 said:


> See the videos at etrailer.com Not sure if this applies with the HD or not. When I did mine the new fuse was hard to find at the local auto parts stores and was expensive.
> 
> My link
> 
> My link2


I for one, did not appreciate the X rated videos available on your (My Link2) on additional pages on the youtube. I think this Link should be removed. If this is some of the items available on this (outbakers) website I will not be using it in the future. I feel this is a family website and should be treated as such.
[/quote]

I just looked at mylink2 and all the other videos shown are truck related stuff. I'm not sure where you are getting the X rated stuff from.


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

CdnOutback said:


> See the videos at etrailer.com Not sure if this applies with the HD or not. When I did mine the new fuse was hard to find at the local auto parts stores and was expensive.
> 
> My link
> 
> My link2


I for one, did not appreciate the X rated videos available on your (My Link2) on additional pages on the youtube. I think this Link should be removed. If this is some of the items available on this (outbakers) website I will not be using it in the future. I feel this is a family website and should be treated as such.
[/quote]

I didn't get any X rated when I went to that link....
[/quote]

I am glad you did not get the X rated when you went to the link. I am sure it was not intential but anyone using links need to be careful if the link is tied to "youtube" because other items can be added to the link without their knowledge.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hummingbird4 said:


> See the videos at etrailer.com Not sure if this applies with the HD or not. When I did mine the new fuse was hard to find at the local auto parts stores and was expensive.
> 
> My link
> 
> My link2


I for one, did not appreciate the X rated videos available on your (My Link2) on additional pages on the youtube. I think this Link should be removed. If this is some of the items available on this (outbakers) website I will not be using it in the future. I feel this is a family website and should be treated as such.
[/quote]

I went to the link and did not get any other video except the one from etrailer.com. I ask that for future reference you use the report button located on the specific post to alert the Admins. A report will alert all of us so that we can respond quickly.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am glad that nobody else was able to access the videos that I had on the "My Link2" because there was a list of several vidoes to access on page 1 and there were also other pages available. If other people had no access there was no harm done. Subject dropped. Thanks for checking with me.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

If its like my 2008 Chevy.....My 2008 was pre-strung with the 12v charge wire, but you have to do a few things. There is a fuse and a relay in the fuse center under the hood that you need to install as it ships empty unless the dealership hooks it up for you. Look at the fuse block diagram in your book and you can see if they are installed or not. On the front of the fuse box towards the grill, there is a power stud to hook the charging wire to. The charging wire is typically tied back against the firewall under the fuse box but has the eyelet already on the end. You just have to hook it up. Its already hooked to the correct pin location in the rear.


----------

